# Red tail boas.... BCC OR BCI??



## Jones0911 (Aug 24, 2014)

I might be trading some of my Ts for a  red tail boa but because I have kids I need to know if they are BCC or BCIs  to know what I'm in for seeing as how I'll be handling the snake alone.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 24, 2014)

What difference does it make?  Both are Boa constrictors.  The difference between the two is going to come down to locality.  Read about it here:
http://www.boa-constrictors.com/en/boa_constrictor_constrictor


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 24, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> What difference does it make?  Both are Boa constrictors.  The difference between the two is going to come down to locality.  Read about it here:
> http://www.boa-constrictors.com/en/boa_constrictor_constrictor


I read that the BCCs are bigger.  I feel more comfortable handling a, bci because it gets 10 ft and a,bcc gets longer and as I said I'll be handling it alone.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2014)

Read through the info on the link I provided.  Reports of 14'+ boas of any variety are few and far between.  Not only that, Colombian boas, one of the more common boas and a BCI, are one of the larger boas.  You're more than likely gonna have a snake that stays in the range of size you're looking for whatever flavor you get.  The *potential* is there, but it isn't likely.  Keep in mind, though, the CA boas, while generally smaller, are known to be a bit more temperamental than SA boas, though it is going to rely on both the individual snake and your interactions with it.


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 25, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Read through the info on the link I provided.  Reports of 14'+ boas of any variety are few and far between.  Not only that, Colombian boas, one of the more common boas and a BCI, are one of the larger boas.  You're more than likely gonna have a snake that stays in the range of size you're looking for whatever flavor you get.  The *potential* is there, but it isn't likely.  Keep in mind, though, the CA boas, while generally smaller, are known to be a bit more temperamental than SA boas, though it is going to rely on both the individual snake and your interactions with it.


Ok, thank you very much. 

so this temperament issue should make me want a baby  instead of one that already has some size to it because I  might not know how much interaction the previous owner had with it.


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 25, 2014)

BCCs are the true redtails, BCIs are all the other boa constrictors including the dwarf boas. 

If you can when buying one, see the parents, that will give you and idea of the size yours will grow to, they rarely grow bigger than the parents. Many BCIs and BCCs will only reach around 6'-9' with the dwarf boas around the 4' mark.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2014)

Imperators are not the only other Boa constrictor.  There are a number of subspecies aside from BCC and BCI.

---------- Post added 08-25-2014 at 09:21 AM ----------




Jones0911 said:


> Ok, thank you very much.
> 
> so this temperament issue should make me want a baby  instead of one that already has some size to it because I  might not know how much interaction the previous owner had with it.


Depends.  Generally,  boas are fairly docile.  If you buy from a trusted source that says the animal has a good temperament, you can go with an adult.  I am not sure what your previous experience is, so it depends on what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 25, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Imperators are not the only other Boa constrictor.  There are a number of subspecies aside from BCC and BCI.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-25-2014 at 09:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2014)

No, they aren't.   Longicauda is its own sub.  Occidentalis is its own sub. On down the line.   Imperator *only* covers imperator and not everything that isn't BCC.


----------



## Enn49 (Aug 25, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> No, they aren't.   Longicauda is its own sub.  Occidentalis is its own sub. On down the line.   Imperator *only* covers imperator and not everything that isn't BCC.



Sorry, you're right I had forgotten them.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 25, 2014)

There actually are quite a few differences between BCC's and BCI's, besides color.  BCC's have a higher scale count, with smaller scales, so they have a softer texture.  They generally are rather slender compared to BCI's, and do not seem to be able to eat as large meals without regurging.  While they can be very docile, then often do tend to be a bit more high-strung than BCI's.  The vast majority of snakes advertized or referred to as "Red-Tailed Boas" AREN'T; they are BCI's, and when you see the two side by side, the differences are quite noticeable.  Most people who have and are selling TRUE Red-Tailed Boas will mention the locality, such as Suriname, Guyana, Peru or Brazil.  If they do not the chances of those being BCC's are very slim.

On a side note, the chances of any Boa exceeding 10 feet is extremely rare, and even ten-footers are uncommon.  The size records attained for many large snakes is not based upon a live or even freshly-killed snake, but upon tanned, greatly-stretched hides of said snakes.  I have actually found that BCC's usually do not get as large as Colombian BCI's, especially in girth.

pitbulllady


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 25, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> There actually are quite a few differences between BCC's and BCI's, besides color.  BCC's have a higher scale count, with smaller scales, so they have a softer texture.  They generally are rather slender compared to BCI's, and do not seem to be able to eat as large meals without regurging.  While they can be very docile, then often do tend to be a bit more high-strung than BCI's.  The vast majority of snakes advertized or referred to as "Red-Tailed Boas" AREN'T; they are BCI's, and when you see the two side by side, the differences are quite noticeable.  Most people who have and are selling TRUE Red-Tailed Boas will mention the locality, such as Suriname, Guyana, Peru or Brazil.  If they do not the chances of those being BCC's are very slim.
> 
> On a side note, the chances of any Boa exceeding 10 feet is extremely rare, and even ten-footers are uncommon.  The size records attained for many large snakes is not based upon a live or even freshly-killed snake, but upon tanned, greatly-stretched hides of said snakes.  I have actually found that BCC's usually do not get as large as Colombian BCI's, especially in girth.
> 
> pitbulllady


Thanks again everyone,  my previous snake experience is  corn,  ball pythons, adult carpet pythons  and some juvenile boas "red tails" baby sitting every now and then. I've never owned a full grown  red tail or anything like it.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 27, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it getting that large. I've had over 20 boas and my largest was a huge 8 1/2' female. They hardly EVER get longer than 9' although it's obviously possible.


----------



## pitbulllady (Aug 28, 2014)

samatwwe said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it getting that large. I've had over 20 boas and my largest was a huge 8 1/2' female. They hardly EVER get longer than 9' although it's obviously possible.


The OP should make sure to obtain a male, if he's concerned with the snake getting too large, since males are usually considerably smaller than females and have less girth.  A lot of the so-called "Red-Tailed" Boas, even those advertized as pure Colombians, nowadays are Central American crosses, and the CA specimens tend to remain small, anyway, usually maxing out at around five-six feet for females and even less for males.

pitbulllady


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 29, 2014)

pitbulllady said:


> The OP should make sure to obtain a male, if he's concerned with the snake getting too large, since males are usually considerably smaller than females and have less girth.  A lot of the so-called "Red-Tailed" Boas, even those advertized as pure Colombians, nowadays are Central American crosses, and the CA specimens tend to remain small, anyway, usually maxing out at around five-six feet for females and even less for males.
> 
> pitbulllady



Agreed. I've never had a problem getting Central American crosses. Be sure to buy from a legitimate breeder and you will have no worries.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Jones, did you make the trade?


----------

